# Dmitri Shostakovitch Drama music who else ?



## mohamedddo (May 3, 2016)

I really like Dmitri Shostakovitch Music symphony number 5,8,10,12 and piano concert Number 2
the drama of his music very fantastic .. and i also like Tchaikovsky music symphony number 4,6
and the piano concert .

i want to ask about if i can find music with drama like this ? maybe i like Russian Soviet music i dont know. whoever i listen to Beethoven, Mozart and i like them too .

sorry for my bad English i am from Egypt 
may be you can listen to Egyptian music


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Weinberg was friends with Shostakovich and is sometimes compared to him. Prokofiev is more famous, more unlike Shostakovich, but try his Symphony no. 5 or one of his piano or violin concertos.

"Dramatic" is subjective of course, so you may receive recommendations for nearly everyone.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

For dramatic music I usually recommend Wagner, especially from his Ring operas. Ride of the Valkyries 



 and Siegfrieds Funeral March and Brunhildes Immolation 



 Rimski-Korsakov would also be someone you may want to listen to. His most famous work is Scheherazade 



 but another exciting one is Capriccio Espagnol 



 Rimsky-Korsakov was very interested in Middle Eastern and Indian themes and these show up in his music often. Scheherazade has four sections; The Sea and Sinbads Ship, The Kalendar Prince, The Young Prince and The Young Princess, Festival at Baghdad. The Sea. The Ship Breaks against a Cliff Surmounted by a Bronze Horseman. Ravels "Bolero" is also very popular for it's rhythmic drive and orchestral colors. 



By the way, don't apologize for your English. It is far better than my Arabic.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Have you tried Prokofiev? Symphonies 2 and 3 are dramatic in their own ways, and even 1 has a melodic flair that is very spontaneous and dramatic feeling. Really, every Prokofiev symphony is dramatic. I particularly have been enjoying the much overlooked symphony 7 lately. There are some moments in that 1st movement that hit me right between the eyes, not due to loudness or bombast(which it is comparatively lacking in; see 2, 3, or 4 for that), but due to a vivid musical rush.


----------



## mohamedddo (May 3, 2016)

GreenMamba said:


> Weinberg was friends with Shostakovich and is sometimes compared to him. Prokofiev is more famous, more unlike Shostakovich, but try his Symphony no. 5 or one of his piano or violin concertos.
> 
> "Dramatic" is subjective of course, so you may receive recommendations for nearly everyone.


I like Prokofiev dance of the knights it is so great and i will listen to Weinberg i dont know where to start


----------



## mohamedddo (May 3, 2016)

drpraetorus said:


> For dramatic music I usually recommend Wagner, especially from his Ring operas. Ride of the Valkyries
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will start with Wagner and i like Rimski-Korsakov music it is great especially Scheherazade .
what about Sibelius do you like his music i feel it very dark


----------



## mohamedddo (May 3, 2016)

clavichorder said:


> Have you tried Prokofiev? Symphonies 2 and 3 are dramatic in their own ways, and even 1 has a melodic flair that is very spontaneous and dramatic feeling. Really, every Prokofiev symphony is dramatic. I particularly have been enjoying the much overlooked symphony 7 lately. There are some moments in that 1st movement that hit me right between the eyes, not due to loudness or bombast(which it is comparatively lacking in; see 2, 3, or 4 for that), but due to a vivid musical rush.


i loved Prokofiev Symphony number 3 it is fantastic .


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

Please also try Shostakovich 4th Symphony - his greatest.
How are things in Egypt? I have seen your country from a ship. It berthed in Alexandria and proceeded through the Suez Canal. That was in June 1956, just before the British and the French and the Israelis tried to take over the Canal again.
Also, my father lived in Egypt from 1944 till 1947. He lived in a Prisoner of war camp in Port Said. You may not remember those days, the days when the British 'owned' Egypt.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> what about Sibelius do you like his music i feel it very dark


Try Sibelius' 3rd symphony; the first movement especially is far from dark. For Russian-type dramatic music, maybe try Rachmaninov 'Symphonic Dances' or symphony no.1; Scriabin 'Poem of Ecstacy'; or any of Khachaturians' 3 symphonies. Have fun


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

mohamedddo said:


> I like Prokofiev dance of the knights it is so great and i will listen to Weinberg i dont know where to start


Hmm, maybe his String Quartet no. 8 or his Cello Concerto.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Have you given the Stravinsky Ballets a try? Firebird and Rite of Spring have dramatic flair in heaping quantities.


----------



## mohamedddo (May 3, 2016)

dieter said:


> Please also try Shostakovich 4th Symphony - his greatest.
> How are things in Egypt? I have seen your country from a ship. It berthed in Alexandria and proceeded through the Suez Canal. That was in June 1956, just before the British and the French and the Israelis tried to take over the Canal again.
> Also, my father lived in Egypt from 1944 till 1947. He lived in a Prisoner of war camp in Port Said. You may not remember those days, the days when the British 'owned' Egypt.


I didn't listen to num 4 before but really it is fantastic .
things in Egypt are very good now if you look on the other countries around us yes we are good but we have some Economic problem .. where are you from ?


----------



## mohamedddo (May 3, 2016)

techniquest said:


> Try Sibelius' 3rd symphony; the first movement especially is far from dark. For Russian-type dramatic music, maybe try Rachmaninov 'Symphonic Dances' or symphony no.1; Scriabin 'Poem of Ecstacy'; or any of Khachaturians' 3 symphonies. Have fun


I tried Rachmaninov and i loved the 2,3 piano concerto and symphony num 1 .
about Khachaturian i loved the violin concert i dont know why but i think it is like a eastern music however i dont like the 3 symphonies.
thanks my friend


----------



## mohamedddo (May 3, 2016)

GreenMamba said:


> Hmm, maybe his String Quartet no. 8 or his Cello Concerto.


it is very sad i like it .


----------



## mohamedddo (May 3, 2016)

clavichorder said:


> Have you given the Stravinsky Ballets a try? Firebird and Rite of Spring have dramatic flair in heaping quantities.


wow i really like it a lot i think it used as i sound track on old movies if you know something it please tell me
i also loved this music


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Have you tried Tchaikovsky Symphony 1? If you aren't sold on the 1st movement and the others, wait till you get to that finale. That is some goose bump giving symphonic material if there ever was any.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Shostakovich's Ballet and Jazz Suites. _The Bolt_ is one of his finest ballets, _the Age of Gold_ another. Also film music and incidental musics by Shostakovich are quite dramatic.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

mohamedddo said:


> wow i really like it a lot i think it used as i sound track on old movies if you know something it please tell me


Well since you liked those, you'd better get on over and try the Bartok Concerto for Orchestra! Five movements all with something great to give in the drama department and much more.


----------



## mohamedddo (May 3, 2016)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Shostakovich's Ballet and Jazz Suites. _The Bolt_ is one of his finest ballets, _the Age of Gold_ another. Also film music and incidental musics by Shostakovich are quite dramatic.


it is fantastic why it is not famous i liked it so much and the jazz suites also great i think Shostakovich is the best .
if you know more tell me .. thank you


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

mohamedddo said:


> if you know more tell me


muahahahaha :devil:

I will tell more... and you will be my friend! And I will tell you anything you like about Shostakovich, about composers like him. I'm a specialist in much of his music, though not all. He was extremely prolific and I'm not even close to being familiar with all of it.


----------



## mohamedddo (May 3, 2016)

clavichorder said:


> Have you tried Tchaikovsky Symphony 1? If you aren't sold on the 1st movement and the others, wait till you get to that finale. That is some goose bump giving symphonic material if there ever was any.


wow it is great i didnt listen to it before but i really liked this symphony now i like Tchaikovsky Symphony num 4,6,1


----------



## mohamedddo (May 3, 2016)

clavichorder said:


> Have you tried Tchaikovsky Symphony 1? If you aren't sold on the 1st movement and the others, wait till you get to that finale. That is some goose bump giving symphonic material if there ever was any.


wow it is great i didnt listen to it before but i really liked this symphony now i like Tchaikovsky Symphony num 4,6,1


----------



## mohamedddo (May 3, 2016)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> muahahahaha :devil:
> 
> I will tell more... and you will be my friend! And I will tell you anything you like about Shostakovich, about composers like him. I'm a specialist in much of his music, though not all. He was extremely prolific and I'm not even close to being familiar with all of it.


hahahaha:tiphat:
sure it is honer to be your friend and we have a Common thing we love Shostakovich
i really want to thank you


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

mohamedddo said:


> I didn't listen to num 4 before but really it is fantastic .
> things in Egypt are very good now if you look on the other countries around us yes we are good but we have some Economic problem .. where are you from ?


I'm German. We moved to Australia.


----------



## mohamedddo (May 3, 2016)

dieter said:


> I'm German. We moved to Australia.


very good if you like to visit Egypt any time just tell me and i can be your guide .


----------

